# Laurens Two Man Club



## whchunter (Apr 24, 2007)

2008/2009 LEASE: I have a opening for 1 or 2 mature members on 120 acre lease. Only 2 people will be allowed to hunt (member and myself or 2 members). QDM club (8 points -15inch inside). Has plenty of deer and turkey. Have one feeder and have 2 planted food plots. Plenty of crab apples. Pines and hardwoods with small creek. Membership is $600 a year for one or $1000 for 2. Behind locked gate but has easy access.   Email me and I will send  pics from trail cameras.


----------



## Dub (Apr 24, 2007)

Is the surrounding area QDM as well?


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Apr 24, 2007)

PM SENT


----------



## whchunter (Apr 24, 2007)

Dub said:


> Is the surrounding area QDM as well?




Yes


----------



## beerickson (Apr 24, 2007)

could you send me pictures, and the rules of the lease


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Apr 24, 2007)

Im in a club in Laurens County and there are some great bucks down there and awesome Turkey hunting. This is also a great price. Free bump.


----------



## beerickson (Apr 24, 2007)

sry my email is beerickson@lovett.org


----------



## Blackwolf (May 10, 2007)

DO you still have this open are has it been filled?


----------



## cddogfan1 (May 10, 2007)

Send me a PM if it is still advailable and where is it in laurens county.  I live in lavurens.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (May 10, 2007)

Sorry Guys he has already filled it!!!


----------



## whchunter (May 14, 2007)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> Sorry Guys he has already filled it!!!



Yes Georgiaboy83 is correct. The first responder to my ad has been accepted as my partner in LTM club. I was waiting to allow Andy to view the property, to be sure that he was satisfied with the arrangements and to assure that this was an acceptable person who was commited to the club's endeavors. I met with Andy this weekend and am happy to say I believe I found a super person and good club member who will do more than his part to assure the club developes full potential. I appreciate all viewers and responders and only wish I could have accepted more members. Good luck to all in finding a suitable club and in your upcoming hunting season.


----------



## whchunter (Jul 14, 2008)

*Open For New Membership*

Andy has decided that he won't be able to come up to hunt this year and dropped his membership. The dues are still the same. I will be interviewing a new potential member. The rules are the same as before. If you are selected, you will probably be the only person hunting as I probably won't have that much time to hunt this year and have other property closer to my house.


----------



## BCHunter (Jul 15, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## chambers270 (Jul 16, 2008)

whchunter I am not going to be able to join, just too far from here for me. Thanks for your time, 

good luck BCHunter it looks like a fine deal.

Chris


----------



## whchunter (Jul 19, 2008)

*Club*

Ttt


----------



## whchunter (Jul 24, 2008)

*Laurens C;ub*

ttt


----------



## whchunter (Jul 31, 2008)

*Club*

ttt


----------



## whchunter (Aug 2, 2008)

*laurens club*

ttt


----------



## whchunter (Aug 4, 2008)

*club*

ttt


----------



## whchunter (Aug 8, 2008)

*club*

ttt


----------



## whchunter (Aug 19, 2008)

*club*

ttt


----------



## whchunter (Aug 24, 2008)

*change*

See change at top....


----------



## basstastic (Aug 25, 2008)

can you email me pics and an idea of where the land is located.  ericdearing@rocketmail.com              thanks


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Aug 26, 2008)

*pm*

pm sent


----------



## whchunter (Sep 4, 2008)

*ttt*

season is close


----------

